# ~*Pretty Nerds Unite*~



## ThisIsKia (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hello everyone!!!*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hi & welcome!*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## makeup_wh0re (Mar 4, 2008)

Go NERDS! wooo... welcome


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

aloha!


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome xx


----------



## stargurl84 (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome!  nerd pride!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## anaibb (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello!!! Glad to see so much enthusiasm!! You'll get a lot more, once you start to browse around Specktra! Welcome!


----------

